# Neighbor found this on his property! Pic!



## michigander II (May 27, 2002)

Hunting neighbor called me this morning and asked how my hunting season was going? He told me he had found this on the back corner of his property, that he doesn't get to very often. He was fit to be tied! And I dont blame him. I think I ran into the trespasser, about mid Sept, he drove a four-wheeler thru my property to get back toward this monstrosity! I dont know if they were stupid about the property lines or just didn't care. They put a lot of time into this! Neighbor called the DNR! He said they came out, there was 6 shooting lanes, with bait on the end of each lane. I think they will get a baiting ticket, but the blind was built close to the property line and they told him, he would have to get his property surveyed before they could give him a ticket. While they were building this , they had to trip over the barbed wire at the fence line. He is going to pursue the trespassing charge thru the local police if the DNR, wont do anything. So, they cut his tree's down to build this blind. It is huge! Four guys can easily sit up there! There were beer cans up there and about 4 or 5 spent shells in blind. They might have even sat up there, playing cards, drinking, and open the window and shoot at night. I'm sure it will be investigated. Will let you know how it turns out!


----------



## stndpenguin (May 19, 2010)

That's impressive, id leave it up and use it as my own

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## goodworkstractors (Aug 7, 2007)

Geez, that is a lot of work to go through with the high probability of eventually getting caught. What a bunch of morons.


----------



## kritterkiller (Nov 6, 2007)

I have to agree that is very impressive! Not much amazes me about hunters in Michigan, or anywhere for that matter. One guy gets a shooting shack stolen and then these guys build the Taj Mahal on someone else's property!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

I would be pretty pi$$ed off.


----------



## Sib (Jan 8, 2003)

cscott711 said:


> Geez, that is a lot of work to go through with the high probability of eventually getting caught. What a bunch of morons.


Morons indeed, look at the logs they used for the legs, they didn't have long term plans.


----------



## John Ingersoll (Apr 16, 2010)

bon fire time!


----------



## portagelaker (Mar 3, 2008)

stndpenguin said:


> That's impressive, id leave it up and use it as my own
> 
> Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


 
That would be great. I'd put big no tresspassing signs all over it, and lock the door. I'd also put a sign on the door saying thanks for the new blind, and the bait piles are now on your side of the fence. Police have been notified :lol:.


----------



## Rednex (Nov 27, 2010)

John Ingersoll said:


> bon fire time!


 You could count on that :rant:


----------



## RavBowHunter (Nov 6, 2007)

Just FYI, your buddy can collect treble damages from the guy that cut down the trees in a civil lawsuit. This means that whatever the trees that the guy cut down were worth--your buddy gets three times that. However, the idiot that did that is probably broke and uncollectable.


----------



## michigander II (May 27, 2002)

He has already, cut the old lock off and put his lock on. The DNR, picked up the bait. He says he might have a bonfire this winter, after all the investigating is done.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

Is that cut wood stacked there for the wood burner inside that blind???

If you find the guy who built this have him PM with the plans he used while building this.

I would be thanking this guy for the sweet blind he built you.:lol:


----------



## tommy-n (Jan 9, 2004)

maybe someone living in it part of the year. Cracks me up how some guys that own property think they know what goes on while their not there. I would leave it alone, afterall who knows how long it's been there


----------



## Hockey9019 (Feb 28, 2008)

Tell him to keep it up there.

I'd rent it from him if he let me, I share the venison too :lol:

Wheres all this go down at?


----------



## michigander II (May 27, 2002)

RavBowHunter said:


> Just FYI, your buddy can collect treble damages from the guy that cut down the trees in a civil lawsuit. This means that whatever the trees that the guy cut down were worth--your buddy gets three times that. However, the idiot that did that is probably broke and uncollectable.


 I can't name anybody , but I'm sure this is the same guy. He's 28, lives down the road about mile and a half. Has his own house and employed, but this is close to his grandma's property. One thing, that was nice in the blind, had about 8 good "Penthouse" pics in it!:lol:


----------



## michigander II (May 27, 2002)

Hockey9019 said:


> Tell him to keep it up there.
> 
> I'd rent it from him if he let me, I share the venison too :lol:
> 
> Wheres all this go down at?


 Close to Frankenmuth, Michigan!


----------



## HTC (Oct 6, 2005)

How much and what kind of beer was found?


----------



## Sib (Jan 8, 2003)

HTC said:


> How much and what kind of beer was found?


If it was Molson Canadian I have a suspect in mind. :16suspect :lol:


----------



## Bonz 54 (Apr 17, 2005)

You have to have Stones the size of Beach Balls to do that on someone elses property. I would be very careful and have a LEO there every step of the way. If it was my property, I'd push this so far up the legal ladder they'll need Oxygen to breathe. JMO. FRANK


----------



## MOTOMAN91 (Oct 26, 2010)

YOU MIGHT WANT TO KEEP THE PICTURES FOR EVIDENCE. SOUNDS LIKE THERE IS A DNA SAMPLE SOMEWHERE IN THERE TOO!!:yikes:


----------



## HTC (Oct 6, 2005)

Sib said:


> If it was Molson Canadian I have a suspect in mind. :16suspect :lol:


:lol:hey now, I resemble that remark. Seriously if I went through that much trouble for a blind I would have a keg-er-ator in it, no sense going small.


----------



## varminthunter (Dec 19, 2005)

I would burn it. If they have an issue with it and get mad and say its on thier property, then tell them to pay for the property line survey or you will keep removing their stuff.


----------



## tommy-n (Jan 9, 2004)

michigander II said:


> I can't name anybody , but I'm sure this is the same guy. He's 28, lives down the road about mile and a half. Has his own house and employed, but this is close to his grandma's property. One thing, that was nice in the blind, had about 8 good "Penthouse" pics in it!:lol:


Tear the penthouse pictures down and replace with playgirl magazine centerfolds. Then paint on the front "love shack"

He probably won't come back anymore.


----------



## localyahoo (May 28, 2009)

varminthunter said:


> I would burn it. If they have an issue with it and get mad and say its on thier property, then tell them to pay for the property line survey or you will keep removing their stuff.


now thats thinking:idea:


----------



## mkcass (Oct 18, 2006)

How many years has these guys been hunting out there, or was it just built this year? Anyway it would be removed immediately if I knew for sure that is it on my property.


----------



## michigander II (May 27, 2002)

Sib said:


> If it was Molson Canadian I have a suspect in mind. :16suspect :lol:


 I just called him! It was mostly "Carlings and Miller High Life"! I could think of some better beers to drink, but they were propably into quantity, not quality!


----------



## Pinefarm (Sep 19, 2000)

Man, that's sweet! Those trespassers paid for the materials and did all the work for a free blind for the landowner.

Those trespassers were almost like slaves.

I hope the landowner enjoys hunting out of it as much as I would.


----------



## USMarine2001 (Feb 23, 2010)

When he finds new blinds on his property he gets the ol hand gun out, and a chainsaw ( which is the fastest starting saw I have ever seen). Then gets up early in the a.m. and waits..... when they come out he sneaks up on the tree (or blind) and well fires up the saw and proceeds to cut fire wood for his barn. Usually runs them out pretty quick. Never done it to me but I've seen him go after a couple of people. I dont wanna be a witness.... land is good to hunt


----------



## Pinefarm (Sep 19, 2000)

The bad thing is, those aspen supports will turn to mush in no time. Better retrofit with treated 6x6's.


----------



## michigander II (May 27, 2002)

He was mad enough to burn it on the spot. He is pursuing trespassing charges first though! Then maybe have a bonfire and drink some good beer!


----------



## agross (Jan 18, 2009)

if i were your buddy i would be asking him to pay me for my trees he cut down as well


----------



## Sib (Jan 8, 2003)

If I were a wealthy man, I'd fill it up with expanding foam and watch them as the tried to figure out what happened. :lol:


----------



## BallsRdragn (Jul 21, 2005)

Sometimes you just cant fix "stupid".

Burn it down! Hobble job....those trees will die and if your in it it can fall over and you can get hurt.


----------



## michigander II (May 27, 2002)

mkcass said:


> How many years has these guys been hunting out there, or was it just built this year? Anyway it would be removed immediately if I knew for sure that is it on my property.


 It was just built this year, I would guess about September. All new materials, painted, shingle roof, all cracks filled with spray foam insulation! They were thinking they would be hunting out of this for a while. :yikes:


----------



## BigGriz (Dec 2, 2009)

That's the craziest thing I've seen!!! I'm in shock that somebody would do that on someone else's property!!! All that work and it's held up by cut off trees! Just shocked!


----------



## michigander II (May 27, 2002)

BigGriz said:


> That's the craziest thing I've seen!!! I'm in shock that somebody would do that on someone else's property!!! All that work and it's held up by cut off trees! Just shocked!


The only tree that is cut off , is the center support. The rest are live tree's. Some cut off high, then built up from there. This would be there for many years!


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

michigander II said:


> [........ but the blind was built close to the property line and they told him, he would have to get his property surveyed before they could give him a ticket. While they were building this , they had to trip over the barbed wire at the fence line........


It's not unusual for old barbwire fence to be 20' off or more from an actual property line. Maybe the guy knows something that your friend doesn't.....maybe not. I wouldn't do anything to that shack until I knew for sure that it was on my property. It might be months before this is settled.....please let us know how this turns out. Any chance that you can show us a satellite view of that property ? 
EDIT: Michigander II, has you friend talked with this person on phone or in person to get an idea what they might be thinking ?

L & O


----------



## Riva (Aug 10, 2006)

Something aint kosher here. Poachers and trespassers simply do not set up hunting blinds of this sort. While it looks to be somewhat slapped together and nothing like what regular elevated hunting shack should be, it is, nevertheless, a fairly substantial project. That does not fit the "MO" of the run-of-the-mill trespasser/poacher.

Rather, what I think what you have here is the classic "this land don't belong to nobody syndrome". It's sort ofa trespasser/poacher hybrid. To explain, the person(s) that build this blind has been hunting in this area for along time knowing full well that the land was not his/their own. However; since they were never found out, over time, this area simply it became "theirs". It's called "assumed equity". They never expected to be tossed but, just in case they were, putting a lot of $$'s into a project like this would be foolish (check out the ladder). 

Me thinks this is more of a local, low-budget squatter coupled with a not too vigilant landowner. If it were me, I'd burn it. Sends message to the squatter.


----------



## Ieatantlers (Oct 7, 2008)

Only in Michigan. Look at other forums from different states, and they have a FRACTION of this crap going on. This state is JUNK!


----------



## codybear (Jun 27, 2002)

I would not of done aything too it until they are caught.. If they see things like the lock being changed you may mis your oppertunity of catching them.

Keep us posted!!


----------



## HTC (Oct 6, 2005)

michigander II said:


> Then maybe have a bonfire and drink some good beer!


Well your going to have to bring your own beer to the fire then. 

If you're desparate you can drink the Carlings but save the High life, you will use it to make sure the fire is out when you leave.

It is one thing to have an illegal blind on another man's property...but if you are going to haul beer all the way into it, at least bring something decent....these guys are scum for sure.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Gee I could sell him a homeowners policy...well make it a renters I don't think he will be there too long.


----------



## sundaytrucker (Mar 21, 2009)

Yeah, yeah.


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

Riva said:


> Something aint kosher here. Poachers and trespassers simply do not set up hunting blinds of this sort. While it looks to be somewhat slapped together and nothing like what regular elevated hunting shack should be, it is, nevertheless, a fairly substantial project. That does not fit the "MO" of the run-of-the-mill trespasser/poacher.
> 
> Rather, what I think what you have here is the classic "this land don't belong to nobody syndrome". It's sort ofa trespasser/poacher hybrid. To explain, the person(s) that build this blind has been hunting in this area for along time knowing full well that the land was not his/their own. However; since they were never found out, over time, this area simply it became "theirs". It's called "assumed equity". They never expected to be tossed but, just in case they were, putting a lot of $$'s into a project like this would be foolish (check out the ladder).
> 
> Me thinks this is more of a local, low-budget squatter coupled with a not too vigilant landowner. If it were me, I'd burn it. Sends message to the squatter.



I actually agree with you on this one Riva. These guys weren't trying to be sneaky in any way shape or form. Hell I wouldn't build anything that conspicuous on my own property for fear of alerting the wildlife! I would guess that these people believe, somehow, that they are entitled to this. I also would be sure to have property surveyed, or at least go looking for the old survey evidence. In the mean time, use is like it is on your property, if you believe it is, if you don't then you are in a way showing that you know it's not yours.


----------



## tommy-n (Jan 9, 2004)

I can't believe some of the reposes 
If the thing is anywhere near the property line until it's surveyed who knows it might not be on your freinds. Why do you think the cops did nothing. If you burn it down your no better than the guy that built it. Question is who's gonna pay the $1000 to get it surveyed


----------



## 20acredave (Jun 2, 2009)

As much as I would hate to find this on a corner of my property, I have to agree that untill you know the exact line there is little to do but talk to the builders. I've been here for over 20 years and when the nieghbor sold off a few acres in the back, The survey showed 15 feet of "my yard" really wasn't. On the other hand, I picked up a few feet back in the woods. Old lines aren't that accurate. Good luck on your outcome. I'd still be pissed if they built that right on the line though.


----------



## michigander II (May 27, 2002)

Riva said:


> Something aint kosher here. Poachers and trespassers simply do not set up hunting blinds of this sort. While it looks to be somewhat slapped together and nothing like what regular elevated hunting shack should be, it is, nevertheless, a fairly substantial project. That does not fit the "MO" of the run-of-the-mill trespasser/poacher.
> 
> Rather, what I think what you have here is the classic "this land don't belong to nobody syndrome". It's sort ofa trespasser/poacher hybrid. To explain, the person(s) that build this blind has been hunting in this area for along time knowing full well that the land was not his/their own. However; since they were never found out, over time, this area simply it became "theirs". It's called "assumed equity". They never expected to be tossed but, just in case they were, putting a lot of $$'s into a project like this would be foolish (check out the ladder).
> 
> Me thinks this is more of a local, low-budget squatter coupled with a not too vigilant landowner. If it were me, I'd burn it. Sends message to the squatter.


 Riva, Yes, I think they thought they were on somebody else's property. That property is in a trust, and noone hunts it! My neighbor knows where his lines and it is definitely on his. Plus they cut shooting lanes farther into his!


----------



## soggybtmboys (Feb 24, 2007)

I've got a similar situation, newly acquired 40 acres. I bought it end of October and while I was walking the property and finding my corners and getting a feel for the property line, I found the exact same kinda thing. An elevated Taj Mahol, which appears to be on my property overlooking a bait pile on the next property over. It appears to be on my property, and when I shoot a line with a compass and another man with a string, its on my property. I am guessing that this fella who only owns 5 acres, and the fact that the seller has not been around for the last 6 years, the fact that they were the only suitable trees near his corner for such a thing, he went ahead and threw it up. I did have to giggle at his signs on the blind, your on camera, your a tresspasser, when in fact I am about 90% certain that it is on my property.

This is what I am gonna do, I am waiting till spring and get a survey on that property line and be certain, I could be wrong. I would rather be 110% correct, than make a mistake, possibly litigation civilly against me, and make an enemy first 6 months I own the property. When the survey comes in, and its on my property, I will give the guy notice on his trailer, he has 30 days to remover his property from mine or I will be assuming possession of it since its on my land. I had thought about taking it and hunting out of it, but since he is a baiter and if left up, I am certain he will be sneaking into it. So I will be left with one choice, bbq time.:lol::yikes: Unless, he wishes to cut me a yearly check for rent.


----------



## Wildcatdad (Dec 24, 2009)

Grandpa had an 80 in Midland county. He was born in 1919, died a few years ago. I remember Him telling me that in His day, when you put up your fence you would stand on the property line and throw your axe. Where is landed is where you built your fence. After He died we had it surveyed, we lost about 30 to 40 feet all the way around His 80.:yikes::lol:


----------



## classicrider (Sep 7, 2010)

Sam22 said:


> I actually agree with you on this one Riva. These guys weren't trying to be sneaky in any way shape or form. Hell I wouldn't build anything that conspicuous on my own property for fear of alerting the wildlife! I would guess that these people believe, somehow, that they are entitled to this. I also would be sure to have property surveyed, or at least go looking for the old survey evidence. In the mean time, use is like it is on your property, if you believe it is, if you don't then you are in a way showing that you know it's not yours.


I went thru this several yrs back on my 40....get survey. I lost about 80ft on one side but gained over a 100 ft on the other side...farmer started paying rent for the corn he was planting!!:lol:


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

Wildcatdad said:


> Grandpa had an 80 in Midland county. He was born in 1919, died a few years ago. I remember Him telling me that in His day, when you put up your fence you would stand on the property line and throw your axe. Where is landed is where you built your fence. After He died we had it surveyed, we lost about 30 to 40 feet all the way around His 80.:yikes::lol:


:lol: Great story.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

soggybtmboys said:


> ...... I did have to giggle at his signs on the blind, your on camera, your a tresspasser, when in fact I am about 90% certain that it is on my property.
> ....


Plus, he doesn't know the difference between the pronoun "your" and the contraction "you're". 

L & O


----------



## sundaytrucker (Mar 21, 2009)

Liver and Onions said:


> Plus, he doesn't know the difference between the pronoun "your" and the contraction "you're".
> 
> L & O


LMAO. Kinda like a good percentage here...


----------



## soggybtmboys (Feb 24, 2007)

Liver and Onions said:


> Plus, he doesn't know the difference between the pronoun "your" and the contraction "you're".
> 
> L & O


 
My apologies L & O, I did not refer to the rules and definitons of this particular website when I signed up. I must have missed the portion about proper grammar on these forums. It must be difficult for you on these boards, dealing with the offensive grammar of us cerebrally challenged when compared to your refined command of the English language.

It's an internet board, not a term paper, lighten up.


----------



## souliog (Jan 10, 2009)

Old fence posts and barbed wire does not mean it's a valid property line. They could be out of date or just used to keep cattle out of certain areas. ie wetlands


----------



## michigander II (May 27, 2002)

tommy-n said:


> I can't believe some of the reposes
> If the thing is anywhere near the property line until it's surveyed who knows it might not be on your freinds. Why do you think the cops did nothing. If you burn it down your no better than the guy that built it. Question is who's gonna pay the $1000 to get it surveyed


 The DNR, didn't want to do anything, because they need to be 100% sure! I'm only the neighboring property. I know my property lines, and he knows his. I would bet, that this blind is gone next year. The people that built this are "Scum", dont compare them to the owner, if he wants it off his property!


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

soggybtmboys said:


> My apologies L & O, I did not refer to the rules and definitons of this particular website when I signed up. I must have missed the portion about proper grammar on these forums. It must be difficult for you on these boards, dealing with the offensive grammar of us cerebrally challenged when compared to your refined command of the English language.
> 
> It's an internet board, not a term paper, lighten up.


Soggy,
I assumed that you were quoting those errors and had simply forgotten to use quotation marks. 
I would suggest that you follow your(or is it you're)own advice....lighten up.


----------



## Jacob Huffman (Sep 13, 2004)

Me , Id leave it there. Then opening day next year after you have gotten your buck,take a walk over there. Make sure they are in it and then.....FIRE UP THE STIHL.....:yikes:


----------



## benster (Jul 31, 2006)

I think it would make a great skunk cage? Trap a couple and throw in a bag of dog food should be good to go for the rest of the season:lol:


----------



## huntingfool43 (Mar 16, 2002)

I would strongly advise not to touch it without getting a survey done first. I sold a piece of property last fall that I had owned for 24 years. Well I had to get it surveyed even though there were fences and/or survey stakes marking everthing but the south side. After the survey I went and looked at the stakes on the north side and found out the fence was 18 feet over on the neighbors at the road and 105 feet to far over at the back. The good thing was I owned more of the wood lot on the south side than what I was told. Told the neighbor he better move the fence back over to where the stakes were, it was his land and he was paying the taxes on it. The sad thing is he had a registered survey done on his property years ago and that is how the fence got screwed up in the first place.


----------

